# New Enchanted Forest Backdrops!



## amemome (Jul 30, 2022)

beautiful!! great work on the backdrops they're so so pretty!


----------



## KittenNoir (Jul 30, 2022)

Omg !!!!!! These look amazing I’m so excited for the fair……


----------



## Snek (Jul 30, 2022)

I really like all the backdrops! Can't wait for the TBT Fair!


----------



## Croconaw (Jul 30, 2022)

Those backdrops look beautiful! I can’t wait for the fair to start. I’m looking forward to seeing what kind of tasks there are, and everyone using the new backdrops.


----------



## Venn (Jul 30, 2022)

Very nice! I shall pick one when the fair begins next week!


----------



## LadyDestani (Jul 30, 2022)

The backdrops are all amazing! It was a tough choice because I love them all, but I was drawn to the Agaric Wonderment first. I might switch it up halfway through the event, though.


----------



## oak (Jul 30, 2022)

Yay mushrooms


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Jul 30, 2022)

oh these are funky!! I'm not sure which one I want most!


----------



## Merielle (Jul 30, 2022)

Ohh these are all so pretty; I love this kind of vibe!!  I think I'm going to hold off on choosing until I decide on my aesthetic for the Fair, although I imagine I'll probably be going with either Enchanted Ruins or Agaric Wonderment.


----------



## Yanrima~ (Jul 30, 2022)

The Enchanted Ruins is the prettiest background in this event!


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Jul 31, 2022)

Omg I love these backdrops! This is such a cool idea that the events have these little backgrounds I LOVEEEE


----------



## S.J. (Jul 31, 2022)

All of the new backdrops are so nice! I can’t decide which one to start with, but I’ll definitely have to buy at least a couple of them!


----------



## deana (Jul 31, 2022)

These back drops just keep getting better and better I love them all  I have to say though Agaric Wonderment is particularly catching my eye... 

I was already excited for the event and now I am even more excited!!


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 31, 2022)

AAAAAAAA THEY'RE HERE, GIVE THEM ALL TO MEEEEEEE






Had to go with the Enchanted Ruins though since it matches my current aesthetic the best.


----------



## Chrysopal (Jul 31, 2022)

So pretty!!! I also chose the Enchanted Ruins since it was absolutely beautiful


----------



## JellyBeans (Jul 31, 2022)

oh these are all stunning!! staff killed it as per usual. now to decide which one i want for now...


----------



## Mutti (Jul 31, 2022)

These look soo good, off to the shop to purchase


----------



## TalviSyreni (Jul 31, 2022)

Damn those backdrops are beautiful!


----------



## zarf (Jul 31, 2022)

They're so dang pretty!! I've been staring for so long but still can't decide which one to get!?!?!


----------



## tiffanistarr (Jul 31, 2022)

Omg now to spend hours trying to figure out which one I should get and thinking of a lineup that will match!


----------



## Sheep Villager (Jul 31, 2022)

These might be my favourite event backdrops we've ever had, the artwork is gorgeous. If they sold prints of Agaric Wonderment and Fungi Fantasy I would buy some in a heartbeat.

Though Fungi Fantasy does remind me a lot of mirrors and I keep thinking I'm supposed to look for a hidden outline in there. The fact it's designed by Mistreil isn't helping...


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 31, 2022)

All of these backdrops look so pretty! The Fungi Fantasy and Phosphorescent Friends are my instant favourites so I may have to alternate between the two.

Also, that Greenwood Glow design just gives me Camp TBT memories. I remember like it was just yesterday.  We don't talk about wildlife spotting clue #2 lol.


----------



## Mairmalade (Jul 31, 2022)

My backdrop is ready.  

Can't wait to see everyone explore soon!


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 31, 2022)

The Enchanted Ruins one is now fixed so you can see the vines on mobile.


----------



## Mistreil (Jul 31, 2022)

Sheep Villager said:


> Though Fungi Fantasy does remind me a lot of mirrors and I keep thinking I'm supposed to look for a hidden outline in there. The fact it's designed by Mistreil isn't helping...


i'm innocent, and so is my backdrop.


----------



## Chris (Jul 31, 2022)

@Mistreil is lying. Scrutinise everything.


----------



## Mick (Jul 31, 2022)

Chris said:


> @Mistreil is lying. Scrutinise everything.



I have thoroughly scrutinised your comment and my final answer is Toad.


----------



## Chris (Jul 31, 2022)

Mick said:


> I have thoroughly scrutinised your comment and my final answer is Toad.


You win nothing. Enjoy.


----------



## Firesquids (Jul 31, 2022)

I'm so hyped for this event! Loving the backdrops, as usual it's so hard to choose one. I especially love Fungi Fantasy and  Agaric Wonderment, but that's a given because I love mushrooms.
I'm going camping this week but I'm definlty going to have to cut my trip short, I don't want to miss even a single day of enchanted forest goodies!


----------



## Imbri (Jul 31, 2022)

These are gorgeous! Thank you!


----------



## Aniko (Jul 31, 2022)

They are all so pretty, it was hard to choose.


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Jul 31, 2022)

Me going into the Enchanted Forest be like.....


Spoiler














Me coming out of the Enchanted Forest be like.....


Spoiler
















I can't wait! Bring on the shrooms!


----------



## Rosch (Jul 31, 2022)

Time to get all mushy and drown myself in SHROOMS!!!


----------



## AlyssaAC (Jul 31, 2022)

Did somebody say shrooms? Really though, this event inspired me to draw my avatar! Can’t wait for this event! I’m all ready now!


----------



## Croconaw (Jul 31, 2022)

I’m eager to see if there is a new mushroom collectible!


----------



## tessa grace (Jul 31, 2022)

OMG THE MUSHROOMS


----------



## DaisyFan (Jul 31, 2022)

The backdrops are superb! I already got mine and ready for the fair soon!


----------



## michealsmells (Aug 1, 2022)

THE MUSHROMMS THE MOSCHSROOMS GRR BARK BRRRBARK BARK GOR OR R;JHSK.FJHDE.;KJHGRF;KHEJ

these are, hands down, the most BEAUTIFUL backdrops to date. Here I thought the Easter ones were perfect but no- these? These are STELLAR. AMAZING. PERFECT. BEAUTIFUL. INSPIRED. You guys really do get better every single time a new event appears and I could not adore it more. Fungi Fantasy and Agaric Wonderment are a tossup for me, do I go with my favorite of the whole bunch or the novelty of the time-of-day change?
For once I'm kinda glad there's a time limit on these- that means I can do two over the whole fair! I also love the owls in Phosphorescent friends- I just wanna hold the little guys ;;

Aight, guess its time to start getting a new lineup, signature, and icon together!


----------



## lieryl (Aug 1, 2022)

this bg slaps so hard, i fr don’t even need a lineup


----------



## Asarena (Aug 1, 2022)

Mushrooms!!! Thanks for the new backdrops! Looking forward to the TBT Fair~


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 1, 2022)

These are lovely!  I’m sure the collectibles for the upcoming Fair are going to be absolutely amazing


----------



## Valzed (Aug 1, 2022)

The new backgrounds are gorgeous! I hope things calm down enough in rl so I can take part in the event.


----------



## DaCoSim (Aug 2, 2022)

These are GORGEOUS OMGGGGGG!!!!!


----------



## _Donut_ (Aug 2, 2022)

They look amazing!


----------



## Antonio (Aug 2, 2022)

I'm honestly excited.


----------



## Croconaw (Aug 2, 2022)

These next few days leading up the Fair are going to be slow as hell.


----------



## mogyay (Aug 3, 2022)

i'm obsessed w this backdrop ty


----------



## Corndoggy (Aug 4, 2022)

the new backgrounds look great! Fantastic job to everyone who worked on them!


----------



## Vsmith (Aug 4, 2022)

I love the new backgrounds!! Thanks so much!!


----------



## Aquilla (Aug 4, 2022)

Took me forever to decide on one - but now I'm all set!


----------



## Princess Mipha (Aug 4, 2022)

Aquilla said:


> Took me forever to decide on one - but now I'm all set!


Looks awesome ! 

I also just finished to set everything up.


----------



## Franny (Aug 4, 2022)

cuuuute, excited for the fair. two days!


----------



## Liz! (Aug 4, 2022)

Really looking forward to the fair and equally scared of having to publicly post anything I've drawn again. 
Love the backdrops.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Aug 6, 2022)

It's the 6th
Still unsure if I want to be part of this event. I'm not too motivated


----------

